# My vet is AWESOME!



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok so this isn't really a brag about my dog, but my vet is seriously the coolest person! Both my dogs love all kinds of people, but the vet doesn't take that for granted. She always comes in the room and just talks to us for a bit first while the dog sniffs her, and then she's super non threatening and gentle while she examines the dog. When I was having so much trouble house training, she was super reassuring and didn't mind that I had missed a bit of poop in my hurried "bath before your puppy shot appointment because you couldn't hold it for the twenty minutes I was in the shower." She doesn't care if we come in for things that turn out to be no big deal and when I was nervous about my girl's weight she pulled out a textbook that had a range of how many calories a pup at her percent of adult weight should be eating  I know you need to see how your dog does at a certain number of calories since those charts can only be generalizations, but it was sooo helpful to have a starting place more individualized than the back of the food bag :wub:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

That sounds like a great vet!

My vet also chats with me for a bit and kneels on the floor and lets my dog sniff her and lick her face, and gives her a few treats to put her at ease. Makes for a positive experience for the dog and the owner too!

Yay for great vets!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Our vet can do things to Dagr that he won't let us do to him. It is awesome and frustrating at the same time. 

The last round of shots my wife said she was baby talking him... sigh... We bring Dagr in and the entire office comes to greet him. I swear he was a rock star in a previous life. 

It's great to have a vet that you and your dog are happy with. It makes life so much easier.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

It's nice to hear there are good, caring vets out there. Sounds like yours is a real animal lover. I have met a couple that just didn't give me the warm fuzzies. Way too business-like. I have been with ours for 20 years with a collection of critters. I moved 40 miles away and still make the drive there. 

When I took Indie in for her first visit - the day we got her - the doc had a hard time letting go of her at the end of the appointment because she just could never get enough "puppy breath".


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

That's definitely brag worthy! Sounds like others have found a good vet as well. 

I loved my last vet because he always gave me ALL the information about what was going on with my dog from how she reacted to something like an xray (excellently, of course!) to proposed pros and cons of his suggestions. I love a medical professional who knows and is willing to discuss opposing ideas. 

And, as Lupa is crippled, he asks me what I think she will be OK with. Ex- He wanted to examine her hips and asked me how she would feel about being rolled onto her "wrong side", the side that's missing a leg, so he could examine the other hip since she always lays on it. He let me tell him how we needed to do it.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm glad you found an awesome vet!

I love my vet. She is so awesome. Even when there's a crazy appointment when we have a bunch of animals in at once, she takes it super slow and loves on all of our animals as if they were her own. 

The last appointment, she accidentally stepped on his foot when she went to vax him. He yelped and turned around. She backed up, then gave him some good lovin' and a few treats. Out of protocol, she muzzled him (she did that with our Pom when the Pom tried to bite during a skin scraping) but she did it in such a way that he readily accepted it and had no issue with it. I fully expected a muzzle note in our file, but she stated it was an accident and all her fault. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's nice to hear someone say something positive about vets for a change! 

I've had nothing but good experiences with the vets I've seen, or worked with. Some were grumpy and short with their staff at times, but they always had the best interest of the animal at heart and were good with their clients.


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

When my dog got sick, my vet was awesome too. We went around and around trying things to reverse her condition. When the time came to put my dog down my vet told me to return at a later date to pay the bill. The next day I returned only to find out my vet not only paid for the services she provided but also footed the bill for a private cremation. I asked the vet why she did it and she stated that I'm one of the few people that she knows in the area that would do anything for their dog and she wanted to reward my efforts. Months later, my other dog started to have issues. She looked at me and told me she's with me all the way. She literally talked to me after business hours of options. If she ever leaves this clinic I will hunt for her- she is just so fantastic. The other vets at the office are not my cup of tea so I always make appointments around her schedule. LOL


----------

